
On Getting Traction, by Gabriel Weinberg - limist
http://tractionbook.com/
======
minalecs
I think these interviews are really great resource, but prefer to read than
actually listen.. so I'd like to try to help organize and transcribe these. If
people are interested in contributing
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AglVabA_hHYAdFFzZXl...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AglVabA_hHYAdFFzZXlXQTVmTHZVZmM5bk1VQjFXSXc&hl=en)
Just mark, and hopefully Gabe can add them.

~~~
limist
I was thinking the same, and then was surprised to find that there isn't yet a
good free transcription service, likely because there isn't yet a good open-
source solution: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux>

Dragon proprietary software's been around for a while, so this must indeed be
a difficult problem. :)

~~~
akronim
The commercial ones use real people I think, not really an option for a free
service.

------
limist
This is already looking to be a worthy successor to the book _Founders at
Work_ , with a greater focus on practical and usable advice for entrepreneurs
(instead of anecdotes and war stories). The B2B advice from Sean Murphy, for
example, is excellent. Thanks Gabriel!

------
bearwithclaws
Thank you, Gabriel. Please tell us someday how do you juggle between running
DuckDuckGo (including coding, marketing, supporting etc), maintain a blog, and
publish a book, all at the same time and done with excellency.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I'm way behind on the book part :)

------
edw519
Wow! I just devoured 3 of these - they are excellent! In the spirit of Jessica
Livingston's _Founders at Work_ and Andrew Warner's Mixergy.

Thank you, Gabriel, for this great work. Who knows what impact these may have
on our community? You are a mensch.

------
royrod
Yeah, these are great!

